# Turbulence



## jrtiberius (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm starting a new planted tank&#8230;I laid down some small stones and some larger ones over the them and I planted a bunch of Anacharis long the back wall and java fern in the mid range. I also have some Water Velvet or Salvinia floating and a couple of loose sprigs of Cabomba that may or may not survive&#8230; i am using a florescent bulb and biowheel filtration system with a simple homemade CO2 generator. 
I built a small CO2 system and have it running into my tank and through an air stone. I made a CO2 bell to catch the bubbles, I used bottle with the top cut off, turned it over and hung fishing weights to weigh down with.

My tank started to cloud, I think it was the CO2 that was causing this so I added a third bottle as a gas separator hopping this will help. If it is the yeast causing this, is it safe to keep my betta in this environment?
My second question is, do I really need a filter system? It's creating a large amount of turbulence and I keep reading about turbulence leaching out my CO2. Should I lose the filter? My betta won't mind at all.


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Unless you think the mix got in the tank, I think you should see if the cloudiness goes away in time. It may be bacteria bloom.

Have you considered using a DIY forced/powered reactor as a replacement for your filter?


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

Those bottles look small. I always used the 2 liter bottle. A single bottle would last about 10 days on my 12 gallon Nanocube. Seem like a lot of plumbing and hassle when you could get as much or more CO2 from a single large bottle. Am I missing something here?


----------



## jrtiberius (Dec 1, 2005)

Czado— I have not tried a DIY forced/powered reactor because I'm cheap. (Honesty first) And I like to nickel and dime myself through all sorts of problems before I cough up the dough for the real stuff. 
I added some ClearWater solution to the tank 2 day ago and removed my carbon filter. It has not cleared the tank yet. So I have to work under the assumption that it is not a bacterial bloom. As far as some of the solution getting in the tank…???? I did start off by using a direct line to the tank from the CO2 generators, when the tank began to cloud I added a gas separator and did a 1/3 water change. 

imatrout-- I'm Using too 20 oz coke bottle for aesthetic purposes, a 1 or 2 liter bottle will not fit behind my tank and I don’t what to have them in view as they look like a science experiment.


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

jrtiberius said:


> Czado- I have not tried a DIY forced/powered reactor because I'm cheap. (Honesty first) And I like to nickel and dime myself through all sorts of problems before I cough up the dough for the real stuff.
> I added some ClearWater solution to the tank 2 day ago and removed my carbon filter. It has not cleared the tank yet. So I have to work under the assumption that it is not a bacterial bloom. As far as some of the solution getting in the tank&#8230;???? I did start off by using a direct line to the tank from the CO2 generators, when the tank began to cloud I added a gas separator and did a 1/3 water change.
> 
> imatrout-- I'm Using too 20 oz coke bottle for aesthetic purposes, a 1 or 2 liter bottle will not fit behind my tank and I don't what to have them in view as they look like a science experiment.


Oh . Got it. The science lab look really isn't the best!


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

It does not sound like you have to be concerned about the mix having gotten into the tank. Powered diffusors are actually inexpensive and easier than they look, and I think the current one creates will help you get CO2 and nutrients around the tank, not to mention higher PPM from your bottles. (I have actually found dealing with bells more troublesome.) I have never had cloudiness caused by DIY CO2, fwiw.


----------



## jrtiberius (Dec 1, 2005)

Hmm... This cloudiness is not going away and its starting to worry me. I did a ph test and its neutral... im going to go ahead and change the water and remove the larger stones. These were decorative and Im not sure they were aquarium approved. Then Ill hold off on the CO2 for a couple days and thoroughly wash all tubes and components coming off the generators. If you guys have any other suggestions... let me know.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Cutting off your CO2 may cause algae to gain a foothold. I'd leave it running. I'm currently in the middle of a bad case of bacteria bloom, and I know that if I turn off my DIY CO2, I'll get tons of algae, too. 

I wish my bloom would hurry up and go away, I've already lost 8 fish, and my plecos are turning colors.

-Dustin

EDIT: I just moved to Yuma after living in San Diego for the past 26.5 years. Where abouts in SD are you?


----------



## jrtiberius (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm up in Scripps Ranch.


----------

